# Starting Winstrol Soon !! Training Routine Required.



## FitnessWarrior

I am starting winstrol cutting cycle and i have a perfect diet routine . but im just curious about my training routine.. has anyone taken winstrol ? and what type of training routine i should do and how many muscle groups a day ?


----------



## Mars

No offence but why are you taking AAS if you don't even have enough experience to know how to train?


----------



## FitnessWarrior

mars1960 said:


> No offence but why are you taking AAS if you don't even have enough experience to know how to train?


i know how to train. but i want to go for a cut up look . i have been training for 4 months now but it's taking forever to get ripped and lean muscles so i thought ill try the winstrol cycle .i just wanted to know weather i should carry on doing heavy weights / 6-10 reps or moderate weight / 15-20 reps. heres my training routine :

Mon:

Chest:

Bench press 5 x 6-10

Flat bench flyes 5 x 6-10

Incline bench press 6 x 6-10

Cable crossovers 6 x 10-12

Dips (body weight) 5 x failure

Dumbell pullovers 5 x 10-12.

Legs:

Squats 6 x 8-12

Leg press 6 x 8-12

Leg extensions 6 x 12-15

Leg curls 6 x 10-12

Barbell lunges 5 x 15

Calves:

Standing calf raises 10 x 10

Seated calf raises 8 x 15

Tues:

Back:

Wide-grip chins (to front) 6 x failure

T-bar rows 5 x 6-10

Seated pulley rows 6 x 6-10

One-arm dumbell rows 5 x 6-10

Straight-leg deadlifts 6 x 15

Triceps:

Close-grip bench presses 6 x 6-10

Pushdowns 6 x 6-10

Skull Cursher 6 x 6-10

Triceps extensions 6 x 6-10

Thurs :

Shoulders:

Seated barbell presses 6 x 6-10

Lateral raises (standing) 6 x 6-10

Rear-delt lateral raises 5 x 6-10

Cable lateral raises 5 x 10-12

Biceps:

Barbell curls 6 x 6-10

Seated dumbell curls 6 x 6-10

Dumbell concentration curls 6 x 6-10

Fri: 30-60 Mins Cardio

Do Sides and Abs everyday after your workout between 15-30 mins


----------



## PumpingIron

mars1960 said:


> No offence but why are you taking AAS if you don't even have enough experience to know how to train?


He hasn't taken them yet and he's asking about a routine. Atleast he's trying to gain a bit of experience. It's nice to see other peoples views aswell to see what has worked well for others etc. I know alot of kids these days just pop orals and don't think about PCT routines diet or anything.


----------



## josh__21

Way too much volume there. If u train 3 days a week look into push pull legs routine


----------



## fletch_belfast

FitnessWarrior said:


> i know how to train. but i want to go for a cut up look . i have been training for *4 months* now but it's taking *forever*


My definition of forever would be slightly longer than 4 months.


----------



## Mars

PumpingIron said:


> He hasn't taken them yet and he's asking about a routine. Atleast he's trying to gain a bit of experience. It's nice to see other peoples views aswell to see what has worked well for others etc. I know alot of kids these days just pop orals and don't think about PCT routines diet or anything.


He said he is starting soon and wants a training routine, i know how to interpret that,

maybe i should move this to the correct section then.


----------



## FitnessWarrior

fletch_belfast said:


> My definition of forever would be slightly longer than 4 months.


i have 4 weeks to go on holiday and when i come back ,it will be 1st of august. and then i got 1 month and 2 weeks till i hit university , and freshers is around the corner . i want to look lean and ripped for freshers . any thing i can do to get faster results ?? weather if its with winstrol or any other steriod.


----------



## FitnessWarrior

mars1960 said:


> He said he is starting soon and wants a training routine, i know how to interpret that,
> 
> maybe i should move this to the correct section then.


thank you for your guidance ^_^


----------



## FitnessWarrior

but when i train 3 days a week, it feels like i havent been training at all .. is this normal ?


----------



## FitnessWarrior

fletch_belfast said:


> My definition of forever would be slightly longer than 4 months.


but when i train 3 days a week, it feels like i havent been training at all .. is this normal ?


----------



## FitnessWarrior

i would rather educate myself with something i am not sure about before making the move.. it would be nice to get help from others.


----------



## Smitch

FitnessWarrior said:


> i have 4 weeks to go on holiday and when i come back ,it will be 1st of august. and then i got 1 month and 2 weeks till i hit university , and freshers is around the corner . i want to look lean and ripped for freshers . any thing i can do to get faster results ?? weather if its with winstrol or any other steriod.


Have you thought maybe you need to look at your diet to get you ripped?

Let's just say that winstrol were like magic beans and when you took them they got you shredded. What would happen when you stopped taking them with your current diet, would you stay shredded?


----------



## FitnessWarrior

Smitch said:


> Have you thought maybe you need to look at your diet to get you ripped?
> 
> Let's just say that winstrol were like magic beans and when you took them they got you shredded. What would happen when you stopped taking them with your current diet, would you stay shredded?


My Diet is perfect . i eat 6 times a day every 3 hours as my body type is an *Endomorph*

My diet includes fish, chicken, lamb,eggs,tuna, brownbread, vegetables, almonds, yogurt,fruit, and 2-4 litres of water everyday.

i sometimes have 1 meal a weekend having junk.


----------



## Smitch

FitnessWarrior said:


> My Diet is perfect . i eat 6 times a day every 3 hours as my body type is an *Endomorph*
> 
> My diet includes fish, chicken, lamb,eggs,tuna, brownbread, vegetables, almonds, yogurt,fruit, and 2-4 litres of water everyday.
> 
> i sometimes have 1 meal a weekend having junk.


Being shredded is mainlly diet so if it's perfect you must be what, 10% body fat currently?


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

You need to do a lot more research on AAS towards the cycle and PCT. Look into what AAS are going to be in your benefit, don't just go in thinking hey hey hey winny I saw someone post that its THE magic fat loss AAS. Look into ALL and read on the different affects they have and know that there are more out there like clen and var that could be better for your personal goals.

PCT gotta watch out for that gyno man. Make sure you get in some nolva @ 10-20 mgs ED on your cycle.

Its your first cycle. You have tremendous potential, you will get gains if done correctly. So don't go all out thinking this needs to be super long and a super stack. Keep it simple. Probably best to run an oral to kick start and run test prop 100 EOD, no more than 12 weeks.


----------

